# Life Stages



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Can someone write out a brief guide line of what to expect from baby to weaning, or link me to a site that has a good explanation.

I could have swore that I read somewhere that they aren't considered "fuzzies" until almost 2 weeks old... or am I confusing that with "hoppers"?

It just feels like my babies are growing up so fast! Lol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Pinkies are from birth to about 5-6 days, then fuzzies are 6-14 days, and hoppers are when they open their eyes. When they are weaned they are young adults, untill they are 3 months old, then they are adults.


----------

